# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2007 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Malden Police Department
Date: May 1, 2, 3, 2007
Location: Malden Irish American Association
Malden, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: M.P.T.C. - Plymouth
Date: May 8, 9, 10, 2007
Location: Yarmouth Police Department
West Yarmouth, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
**To reserve seats for this class ONLY please call Alison Taylor at *
*(508) 830-6318.*

Host: Mount Wachusett Community College
Date: May 23, 24, 25, 2007
Location: Gardner, MA 01440
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Springfield Police Department
Date: May 29, 30, 31, 2007
Location: Springfield, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Barnstable County Sheriff Department
Date: May 31, June 1, 2, 2007
Location: Bourne, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Andover Police Department
Date: June 6, 7, 8, 2007
Location: Andover, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Regis College
Date: June 12, 13, 14, 2007
Location: Weston, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Stonehill College
Date: July 24, 25, 26, 2007
Location: Easton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708 or 
E-Mail [email protected]


----------

